
Open Flash Chart Plugin for Ruby on Rails - sant0sk1
http://www.pullmonkey.com/projects/open_flash_chart
======
jotto
This is at least 6 months old, but you won't know that because, frustratingly,
there aren't any dates on this page.

Check out Google's Visualization API:
[http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gall...](http://code.google.com/apis/visualization/documentation/gallery.html)

Click on the charts tab, you can even use the Google Finance chart.

~~~
kennyroo
Ah... it was news to me. Interweb reception isn't good in my cave, I guess.
;-)

Good point re: Google. They definitely have nice charts but I'm trying to not
rely on Google for everything. I'm already using them for ads, maps, and AJAX
libraries, but I don't feel comfortable putting all my eggs on one colorful
Googly basket. That makes third-party solutions that I can host (like this
one) especially attractive. Spread the love, and the risk...

~~~
Andys
re: maps, have you looked at OpenLayer?

------
PullMonkey
Dang, this sent my page visits through the roof. So maybe some useful
information - I put the open flash chart (version 2) plugin out on github -
<http://github.com/pullmonkey/open_flash_chart/tree/master>

~~~
billturner
Thanks for making this. I had no idea it existed, and I think it'll be perfect
for something I'm working on.

------
callmeed
This is very cool and I may investigate adding these to one of my projects.

My biggest question is: do they print? Charts are for reporting and a lot of
people still like to print reports.

------
tx
I guess people at FusionCharts aren't happy. It's hard to be a commercial
software tools/libraries company these days.

~~~
markbao
FusionCharts DOES release a free version of their charts, though. Their paid
charts are some of the best on the market.

Also will suggest amCharts, they are also really good.

------
kennyroo
Very nice plugin. Thanks for posting this, and to the developers for making it
available. This is a much-needed addition.

